
Why future games will be creeply horrifying - jxub
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/AndriiGoncharuk/20170804/303052/Why_future_games_will_be_creeply_horrifying.php
======
jxub
A bit sales-y and unanalytical style. Good core idea though.

